# banano, banana, guineo o plátano



## Augusto-Cesar

Salve!

No sé si ya se había hecho la pregunta pero... aquí voy.
*Banano *o banana para mí significa la fruta amarilla de la planta  _Musa acuminata.

_Un amigo mío cubano me dijo que se dice "plátano" en Cuba. Pero según lo que yo conozco, un plátano sería la "banana" más grande (la que usamos para hacer los tostones) o sea el plátano verde. Y digo "maduro" cuando se habla del plátano maduro, ese que usamos para hacer maduritos fritos. 
_
COPIAD A PARTIR DE AQUÍ
********************************************
¿Cómo decís vosotros en vuestros diferentes países y eso si usáis la diversas variedades de la "banana"?

_*Argentina:
 Bolivia:
 Colombia:
 Costa Rica:
 Cuba:
El Salvador
Honduras:
Guatemala:
*
*Nicaragua: *se le llama banano (en masculino) al que se usa como fruta ya sea cuando está verde o amarilla, _plátano _al plátano verde,  ''_maduro_'' al plátano cuando está maduro, y _*guineo _a la banana (o sea la fruta) cuando está verde aún. 

*México:
Pánama:
Rep. Dominicana:
Venezuela:*
**************************
_COPIAD HASTA AQUÍ_

*''Guinea'' se usa en Nicaragua para la ''gallinita guinea'' esa que es calva de plumas blanquinegras que parece una viejita en luto. Y un ''banano guineo'' cuando tiene puntitos negros... pero son las ascepciones raras.

Si alguien de cada uno de los países que mencioné (y los que me hicieron falta) podría explicarnos cómo decís ''banana'' o ''plátano'' y si lo usáis en vuestros países como comida.

_ Vuestro imperator excelsis _

*Augusto-César Imperator

PS: Cuando contestéis copiad entre las líneas con estrellitas (asteriscos) y añadid la explicaciones siguiendo el modelo para que sea fácil para todos entender. Os quiero 
*


----------



## Rayines

*Argentina: BANANA  *


----------



## murena

_********************************************_
_¿Cómo decís vosotros en vuestros diferentes países y eso si usáis la diversas variedades de la "banana"?_

*Argentina:*
*Bolivia:*
*Colombia:*
*Costa Rica:*
*Cuba:*
*El Salvador*
*Honduras:*
*Guatemala:*


*Nicaragua: *se le llama banano (en masculino) al que se usa como fruta ya sea cuando está verde o amarilla, _plátano _al plátano verde, ''_maduro_'' al plátano cuando está maduro, y _*guineo _a la banana (o sea la fruta) cuando está verde aún. 

*México: *en general se le llama plátano, es muy raro que se le llame banano. Las variedades más comunes es el plátano tabasco (el normal), el plátano dominico (que es pequeño), y el plátano macho (que se come frito o guisado con lentejas)

*Pánama:*
*Rep. Dominicana:*
*Venezuela:*
**************************


----------



## beatrizg

Augusto-Cesar said:
			
		

> _********************************************_
> 
> *Colombia: Plátano le decimos en Colombia a la fruta grande que se usa para cocinar. Plátano verde /plátano maduro. A lo que tu llamas tostón le decimos patacón. De ahí el famoso "patacón pisao", al cual se le ha dedicado una canción tropical. *
> *En cuanto a la fruta en sí, el nombre varía de región a región. En unos sitios se dice banano, en otros maduro y en otros, guineo.  El caso es que nos entendemos. *
> 
> **************************


 
Tus deseos son órdenes. Aunque es difícil tocar temas culinarios tropicales en el destierro.


----------



## fsabroso

Augusto-Cesar said:
			
		

> Salve!
> 
> No sé si ya se había hecho la pregunta pero... aquí voy.
> *Banano *o banana para mí significa la fruta amarilla de la planta  _Musa acuminata.
> 
> _Un amigo mío cubano me dijo que se dice "plátano" en Cuba. Pero según lo que yo conozco, un plátano sería la "banana" más grande (la que usamos para hacer los tostones) o sea el plátano verde. Y digo "maduro" cuando se habla del plátano maduro, ese que usamos para hacer maduritos fritos.
> _
> COPIAD A PARTIR DE AQUÍ
> ********************************************
> ¿Cómo decís vosotros en vuestros diferentes países y eso si usáis la diversas variedades de la "banana"?
> *PERU:  Platano de Seda: el amarillo y mas común.
> Platano de la Isla: uno anaranjado y mas dulce,
> se acostumbra a hacer una papilla y es uno
> de las primeros alimentos que comemos de niños.
> Platano Verde: grande, y obvio es verde, que se frie.
> Platano Manzano: uno pequeño, del tamaño del dedo indice,
> tambien son dulces.
> *_


----------



## hanna

Costa Rica.

Banano, amarillo, que se come sin cocinar, solo, con otras frutas o con el cereal (en inglés banana)
Plátano, maduro o verde. Maduro se fríe o se hornea con azúcar, canela, queso, natilla (nata) y mantequilla, delicioso!. Verde, en picadillo, en ceviche o en patacones (tostones). 
Guineo, cuadrada, son otras variedades, que se comen cocinadas y usualmente verdes.

Espero que esto ayude y abra el apetito!

Saludos!!!


----------



## JESUS MARIA

Augusto-Cesar said:
			
		

> Salve!
> 
> No sé si ya se había hecho la pregunta pero... aquí voy.
> *Banano *o banana para mí significa la fruta amarilla de la planta _Musa acuminata._
> 
> Un amigo mío cubano me dijo que se dice "plátano" en Cuba. Pero según lo que yo conozco, un plátano sería la "banana" más grande (la que usamos para hacer los tostones) o sea el plátano verde. Y digo "maduro" cuando se habla del plátano maduro, ese que usamos para hacer maduritos fritos.
> 
> _COPIAD A PARTIR DE AQUÍ_
> _********************************************_
> _¿Cómo decís vosotros en vuestros diferentes países y eso si usáis la diversas variedades de la "banana"?_
> 
> *Argentina:*
> *Bolivia:*
> *Colombia:*
> *Costa Rica:*
> *Cuba:*
> *El Salvador*
> *Honduras:*
> *Guatemala:*
> 
> *Nicaragua: *se le llama banano (en masculino) al que se usa como fruta ya sea cuando está verde o amarilla, _plátano _al plátano verde, ''_maduro_'' al plátano cuando está maduro, y _*guineo _a la banana (o sea la fruta) cuando está verde aún.
> 
> *México:*
> *Pánama:*
> *Rep. Dominicana:*
> *Venezuela:*
> **************************
> _COPIAD HASTA AQUÍ_
> 
> *''Guineo'' se usa en Nicaragua para la ''gallinita guinea'' esa que es calva de plumas blanquinegras que parece una viejita en luto. Y un ''banano guineo'' cuando tiene puntitos negros... pero son las ascepciones raras.
> 
> Si alguien de cada uno de los países que mencioné (y los que me hicieron falta) podría explicarnos cómo decís ''banana'' o ''plátano'' y si lo usáis en vuestros países como comida.
> 
> _Vuestro imperator excelsis _
> 
> *Augusto-César Imperator*
> 
> *PS: Cuando contestéis copiad entre las líneas con estrellitas (asteriscos) y añadid la explicaciones siguiendo el modelo para que sea fácil para todos entender. Os quiero *


 
  Mi Augusto Imperator:
Me imagino que de Hispania y Lusitania no preguntas porque ya estuviste aquí.
¡Ave César¡. ¡Los que van a morir te saludan¡


----------



## typistemilio

Augusto-Cesar said:
			
		

> *México: *en general se le llama plátano, es muy raro que se le llame banano. Las variedades más comunes es el plátano tabasco (el normal), el plátano dominico (que es pequeño), y el plátano macho (que se come frito o guisado con lentejas). murena  Asímismo, en algunos estados sureños (particularmente Yucatán), es conocido como "guineo"



Incluyo una pequeñísima ampliación a la excelente definición de murena. ¡Saludillos!


----------



## JESUS MARIA

MI AUGUSTO CESAR:


En tu Hispania, varía de una región a la otra:
Te voy a decir en el Norte:
*Plátano: Banana pequeña.*
*Banana: fruta grande.*

Osea, la grande es la banana.

_Me permito la licencia de sugerirte que apuntes mi querido _*Puerto Rico.*

¡Ave César Imperator¡


----------



## flightgoddess

Augusto-Cesar said:
			
		

> _ COPIAD A PARTIR DE AQUÍ_
> _********************************************_
> _¿Cómo decís vosotros en vuestros diferentes países y eso si usáis la diversas variedades de la "banana"?_
> 
> *Argentina: Banana, para el amarillo que comes para el desayuno, pues eso es lo que decia la señora en la casa.*
> *Bolivia:*
> *Chile: *
> *Colombia: *_Plátano _le decimos en Colombia a la fruta grande que se usa para cocinar. _Plátano verde o plátano maduro_. A lo que tu llamas tostón le decimos patacón. De ahí el famoso "patacón pisao", al cual se le ha dedicado una canción tropical. En cuanto a la fruta en sí, el nombre varía de región a región. En unos sitios se dice _banano_, en otros _maduro _y en otros, _guineo_. El caso es que nos entendemos. beatrizg.
> 
> *Costa Rica: *Banano, amarillo, que se come sin cocinar, solo, con otras frutas o con el cereal (en inglés banana). _Plátano_ _maduro _o _verde_. El _maduro _se fríe o se hornea con azúcar, canela, queso, natilla (nata) y mantequilla, delicioso!. El _verde_, en picadillo, en ceviche o en patacones (tostones). El _guineo_, o _cuadrada_, son otras variedades, que se comen cocinadas y usualmente verdes. hanna.
> *Cuba:*
> *El Salvador*
> *España:*
> *Honduras:*
> *Guatemala:*
> *Nicaragua: *se le llama _banano _(en masculino) al que se usa como fruta ya sea cuando está verde o amarilla, _plátano _al plátano verde, ''_maduro_'' al plátano cuando está maduro, y _*guineo _a la banana (o sea la fruta) cuando está verde aún.
> 
> *México: *en general se le llama _plátano_, es muy raro que se le llame banano. Las variedades más comunes es el _plátano tabasco_ (el normal), el _plátano dominico_ (que es pequeño), y el _plátano macho_ (que se come frito o guisado con lentejas). murena. Asímismo, en algunos estados sureños (particularmente Yucatán), es conocido como _guineo_. typistemilio.
> *Pánama:*
> *Perú: *_Plátano de Seda_: el amarillo y mas común. _Plátano de la Isla_: uno anaranjado y mas dulce, se acostumbra a hacer una papilla y es uno de las primeros alimentos que comemos de niños. _Plátano Verde: _grande, y obvio es verde, que se fríe. _Plátano Manzano_: uno pequeño, del tamaño del dedo índice, también es dulce. fsabroso.
> *Rep. Dominicana:*
> *Venezuela:*
> **************************
> _COPIAD HASTA AQUÍ_


 
Lo que you recuerdo...


----------



## Phryne

Ave Augusto Cesar:

Mi contribució, como ya lo expresaron Rayines y fightgoddess.




			
				Augusto-Cesar said:
			
		

> _ COPIAD A PARTIR DE AQUÍ
> ********************************************
> ¿Cómo decís vosotros en vuestros diferentes países y eso si usáis la diversas variedades de la "banana"?
> 
> _*Argentina: Sólo tenemos "bananas". Entiendo por "banana" a la fruta dulce, la que tiene el mimo nombre en inglés. "PLátanos" o "plantains", no tenemos.**
> Bolivia:
> Chile:
> Colombia: *_Plátano _le decimos en Colombia a la fruta grande que se usa para cocinar. _Plátano verde o plátano maduro_. A lo que tu llamas tostón le decimos patacón. De ahí el famoso "patacón pisao", al cual se le ha dedicado una canción tropical. En cuanto a la fruta en sí, el nombre varía de región a región. En unos sitios se dice _banano_, en otros _maduro _y en otros, _guineo_. El caso es que nos entendemos. beatrizg.
> *
> Costa Rica: *_Banano_, al amarillo, que se come sin cocinar, solo, con otras frutas o con el cereal (en inglés banana). _Plátano_ _maduro _o _verde_. El _maduro _se fríe o se hornea con azúcar, canela, queso, natilla (nata) y mantequilla, delicioso!. El _verde_, en picadillo, en ceviche o en patacones (tostones). El _guineo_, o _cuadrada_, son otras variedades, que se comen cocinadas y usualmente verdes. hanna.
> *  Cuba:
> El Salvador
> España: *El nombre varía de una región a la otra. Al Norte: _Plátano_: fruta pequeña. _Banana_: fruta grande. O sea, que a la grande se le llama _banana_. Nombres inversos. JESUS MARIA.
> * Honduras:
> Guatemala:
> **Nicaragua: *se le llama _banano _(en masculino) al que se usa como fruta ya sea cuando está verde o amarilla, _plátano _al plátano verde,  ''_maduro_'' al plátano cuando está maduro, y _*guineo _a la banana (o sea la fruta) cuando está verde aún.
> 
> *México: *en general se le llama _plátano_, es muy raro que se le llame banano. Las variedades más comunes es el _plátano tabasco_ (el normal), el _plátano dominico_ (que es pequeño), y el _plátano macho_ (que se come frito o guisado con lentejas). murena. Asímismo, en algunos estados sureños (particularmente Yucatán), es conocido como _guineo_. typistemilio.
> *Pánama:
> **Perú: *_Plátano de Seda_: el amarillo y mas común. _Plátano de la Isla_: uno anaranjado y mas dulce, se acostumbra a hacer una papilla y es uno de las primeros alimentos que comemos de niños. _Plátano Verde: _grande, y obvio es verde, que se fríe. _Plátano Manzano_: uno pequeño, del tamaño del dedo índice, también es dulce.  fsabroso.
> *Puerto Rico:
> Rep. Dominicana:
> Venezuela:*
> **************************
> _COPIAD HASTA AQUÍ_


*
 Bolivia:
*[/QUOTE]

Ave María José


----------



## Mita

Ahora sí: 


> _
> ¿Cómo decís vosotros en vuestros diferentes países y eso si usáis la diversas variedades de la "banana"?
> *Argentina: *Sólo tenemos "bananas". Entiendo por "banana" a la fruta dulce, la que tiene el mismo nombre en inglés. "Plátanos" o sea "plantains" en inglés, no tenemos. Phryne. flightgoddess.
> *Bolivia:*
> *Chile: Por lo que busqué en Google, parece que lo que comemos en Chile son bananas, porque los plátanos se ven más alargados. Sin embargo, a pesar de comer bananas, nosotros les decimos plátanos y - como cualquier otra fruta - un plátano puede estar verde o maduro... o podrido... *
> *Colombia: *Plátano le decimos en Colombia a la fruta grande que se usa para cocinar. Plátano verde o plátano maduro. A lo que tu llamas tostón le decimos patacón. De ahí el famoso "patacón pisao", al cual se le ha dedicado una canción tropical. En cuanto a la fruta en sí, el nombre varía de región a región. En unos sitios se dice banano, en otros maduro y en otros, guineo. El caso es que nos entendemos. beatrizg.
> 
> *Costa Rica: *Banano, al amarillo, que se come sin cocinar, solo, con otras frutas o con el cereal (en inglés banana). Plátano maduro o verde. El maduro se fríe o se hornea con azúcar, canela, queso, natilla (nata) y mantequilla, delicioso!. El verde, en picadillo, en ceviche o en patacones (tostones). El guineo, o cuadrada, son otras variedades, que se comen cocinadas y usualmente verdes. hanna.
> *Cuba:*
> *El Salvador*
> *España: *El nombre varía de una región a la otra. Al Norte: Plátano: fruta pequeña. Banana: fruta grande. O sea, que a la grande se le llama banana. Nombres inversos. JESUS MARIA.
> *Guatemala:*
> *Honduras:*
> *Nicaragua: *se le llama banano (en masculino) al que se usa como fruta ya sea cuando está verde o amarilla, plátano al plátano verde, ''maduro'' al plátano cuando está maduro, y *guineo al banano (o sea la fruta) cuando está verde aún.
> 
> *México: *en general se le llama plátano, es muy raro que se le llame banano. Las variedades más comunes es el plátano tabasco (el normal), el plátano dominico (que es pequeño), y el plátano macho (que se come frito o guisado con lentejas). murena. Asímismo, en algunos estados sureños (particularmente Yucatán), es conocido como guineo. typistemilio.
> *Panamá:*
> *Perú: *Plátano de Seda: el amarillo y mas común. Plátano de la Isla: uno anaranjado y mas dulce, se acostumbra a hacer una papilla y es uno de las primeros alimentos que comemos de niños. Plátano Verde: grande, y obvio es verde, que se fríe. Plátano Manzano: uno pequeño, del tamaño del dedo índice, también es dulce. fsabroso.
> *Puerto Rico:*
> *Rep. Dominicana:*
> *Venezuela:*
> _


_ 

Saludos _


----------



## Gustavoang

_ COPIAD A PARTIR DE AQUÍ
********************************************
¿Cómo decís vosotros en vuestros diferentes países y eso si usáis la diversas variedades de la "banana"?

_*Argentina: *Sólo tenemos "_bananas_". Entiendo por "_banana_" a la fruta dulce, la que tiene el mismo nombre en inglés. "_Plátanos_" o sea "plantains" en inglés, no tenemos. Phryne. flightgoddess.
*  Bolivia:
Chile: 
 Colombia: *_Plátano _le decimos en Colombia a la fruta grande que se usa para cocinar. _Plátano verde o plátano maduro_. A lo que tu llamas tostón le decimos patacón. De ahí el famoso "patacón pisao", al cual se le ha dedicado una canción tropical. En cuanto a la fruta en sí, el nombre varía de región a región. En unos sitios se dice _banano_, en otros _maduro _y en otros, _guineo_. El caso es que nos entendemos. beatrizg. 
*
 Costa Rica: *_Banano_, al amarillo, que se come sin cocinar, solo, con otras frutas o con el cereal (en inglés banana). _Plátano_ _maduro _o _verde_. El _maduro _se fríe o se hornea con azúcar, canela, queso, natilla (nata) y mantequilla, delicioso!. El _verde_, en picadillo, en ceviche o en patacones (tostones). El _guineo_, o _cuadrada_, son otras variedades, que se comen cocinadas y usualmente verdes. hanna.
*  Cuba:
El Salvador
España: *El nombre varía de una región a la otra. Al Norte: _Plátano_: fruta pequeña. _Banana_: fruta grande. O sea, que a la grande se le llama _banana_. Nombres inversos. JESUS MARIA.
* Guatemala:** 
Honduras:
**Nicaragua: *se le llama _banano _(en masculino) al que se usa como fruta ya sea cuando está verde o amarilla, _plátano _al plátano verde,  ''_maduro_'' al plátano cuando está maduro, y _*guineo _al banano (o sea la fruta) cuando está verde aún. 

*México: *en general se le llama _plátano_, es muy raro que se le llame banano. Las variedades más comunes es el _plátano tabasco_ (el normal), el _plátano dominico_ (que es pequeño), y el _plátano macho_ (que se come frito o guisado con lentejas). murena. Asímismo, en algunos estados sureños (particularmente Yucatán), es conocido como _guineo_. typistemilio.
*Panamá:
**Perú: *_Plátano de Seda_: el amarillo y mas común. _Plátano de la Isla_: uno anaranjado y mas dulce, se acostumbra a hacer una papilla y es uno de las primeros alimentos que comemos de niños. _Plátano Verde: _grande, y obvio es verde, que se fríe. _Plátano Manzano_: uno pequeño, del tamaño del dedo índice, también es dulce.  fsabroso.
*Puerto Rico:
Rep. Dominicana:
Venezuela:* En Venezuela yo sólo he oído Plátano.
        **************************
_COPIAD HASTA AQUÍ_

Por cierto, si buscan "banana"/"plátano" en el DRAE (Diccionario de la Real Academia Española) verán que también dice algunos países en los que son usadas estas palabras, así como también lo que significan.

Por Venezuela, sólo he escuchado Plátano.

Saludos.


----------



## Gustavoang

Ok.

Bueno, en Venezuela le llamamos plátano a esto:

http://members.at.infoseek.co.jp/kifuda/ecuador/zakki/img/platano_verde.jpg
http://www.sosuanews.com/paradijs/paradijs_platano_20-1.jpg

En los enlaces que les acabo de dar, sólo hay Plátanos verdes... Pero están los Plátanos amarillos y a ambos les decimos Plátano.

Con los plátanos verdes es que hacemos los tostones. Con los amarillos hacemos "tajadas" (se rebanan y se fríen).

Por otro lado, están los CAMBURES. Son similares a los plátanos:

http://www.elgoldfish.com/imagenes/platano.jpg
http://www.viverosgodoy.com/precios/frutales/platano.jpg
http://i.esmas.com/image/0/000/004/008/NT_PLATANO.jpg

Saludos.


----------



## duder

Cuando estuve en Bolivia escuché tanto plátano como banano, pero no me fijé bien en las diferencias (si es que había) entre los dos.

Sin embargo, me acuerdo de que había dos variedades distintos de estos frutos, uno que era un poco más alargado, menos dulce, y que se comía frito, y el otro más chico que se comía fresco, parecido a los bananas "normales" de EE.UU.

Ahora bien, insisto en que no estoy seguro si uno se considera plátano y el otro banano, o si las dos palabras son sinónimos que se usan indistintamente. Tal vez uno de los foreros bolivianos pueda aclarar mis dudas.

edit: también hay que mencionar que ambos son amarillos.


----------



## Gustavoang

duder said:
			
		

> Sin embargo, me acuerdo de que había dos variedades distintos de estos frutos, uno que era un poco más alargado, menos dulce, y que se comía frito, y el otro más chico que se comía fresco, parecido a los bananas "normales" de EE.UU.



Estoy seguro que el primero es el que nosotros los Venezolanos llamamos "plátano", y el segundo es el que llamamos "cambur".


----------



## lauranazario

En Puerto Rico:
*Guineos* = bananas
*Plátanos* = plantains
Dos frutas completamente diferentes... 

Además, ya habíamos hablado del tema aquí: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=26011



Saludos,
LN


----------



## beatrizg

Otros datos que me topé navegando por la red:
Los nombres cientificos del platano y el banano son:
*musa paradisíaca* (plátano para cocinar o plantain)
*musa sapientum* (banano)

Dentro de ellos hay diferentes variedades. Además de los ya mencionados por otros amables foreros, en este momento me viene a la memoria un plátano verde pequeño que se una para hacer sopa. Es además un buen tratamiento para la diarrea. Miren esto:

"The success of oral rehydration therapy in cases of severe diarrheas have led to a need for locally based therapy preparations. A preparation consisting of a precooked plantain flour-based solution and standard rehydration electrolytes was examined for its effectiveness in treating dehydration, as well as its anti-diarrhoeal properties"

fuente http://www.ins.gov.co/biomedica/ver_articulo.php?id_articulo=32

El árbol del banano se usa para dar sombra en las plantaciones de café. 

Un producto muy difundido y de venta en los supermercados colombianos es el patacón (verde o maduro) en forma de snack. Es delicioso.


----------



## JESUS MARIA

_Mi Augusto César desde tus legiones en Hispania:_

  *Me permito recordarte que tus mapas parece que no contienen los siguientes países:
   **Ecuador.*
*    *Guinea Ecuatorial.*
*    *Estados unidos de Norteamérica(EEUU):*_ hay más hispanoparlantes que en la propia Hispania._
**Paraguay*
*    *Uruguay.*

_Si me acuerdo de alguno más, y abusando de su tiempo se lo comento._

_ ¡Ave César¡_


----------



## chucho

> *México: *en general se le llama plátano, es muy raro que se le llame banano. Las variedades más comunes es el plátano tabasco (el normal), el plátano dominico (que es pequeño), y el plátano macho (que se come frito o guisado con lentejas)



En Tabasco hay unos platanos del tamaño de un dedo, muy pequeños.. pero no conocía su nombre. En Yucatán se les llama Plátano y plátano macho al grande que se usa para freir.


----------



## Whisky con ron

Que cómico es el Jesus Maria!  jejeje...

En fin... en Venezuela se le dice cambur a la banana, patilla a la sandía, lechosa a la papalla, parchita al maracuyá, y vienen otros que ni sé como se llaman en el lenguaje estandar de la "hispania"...

Mamón, jobo, cemeruca, zapote, níspero, guanábana, hicaco, tamarindo y tamarindo chino, pesgua....

Alguien los ha oido nombrar (menos el paisano gustavo).

Ah, prima Beatriz, como siempre las similitudes... "patacones" se les llama a los tostones en Maracaibo, que está en "el lado de acá" de Colombia.


----------



## typistemilio

chucho said:
			
		

> En Yucatán se les llama Plátano y plátano macho al grande que se usa para freir.




¡Woops! Dolió la pedrada. En fin, no dudo que mucha gente lo llame plátano y plátano macho, por supuesto que sí, sobre todo en la ciudad de Mérida, pero por todo el estado (yo vivo aquí, creedme) se conoce al determinado fruto como guineo. Solo para cerciorarme acabo de hacer una pequeña encuesta en la oficina, y aunque todo mundo sabe que plátano se refiere al conocido roatán, es común para todos el nombre de guineo para referirse a ellos y otras variedades. 

Espero no os sintais ofendidos, ni me tacheis de oscurantista, ya que mi intención siempre ha sido pacífica, ilustres caballeros.

¡Saludillos!


----------



## chucho

Yo trabajo en el Gobierno, y he viajado en 98 de los 105 municipios de yucatán... y la verdad nunca había escuchado "guineo", tal vez "haas" si, pero "guineo" no...

Bueno de todas formas acabo de hacer una quick encuesta y todos le llaman plátano...

jajajja... roatán si lo conozco y es una variedad del plátano...

hasta luego


----------



## gdiaz

En Chile, como dice Mita, llamamos plátanos a todo tipo de bananas, que importamos principalmente desde Ecuador. Por cierto, gran Augusto, este país no ha sido mencionado por tí. 
Banano es para nosotros un bolso que se ajusta a la cintura y que tiene forma de plátano.


----------



## Gustavoang

gdiaz said:
			
		

> Banano es para nosotros un bolso que se ajusta a la cintura y que tiene forma de plátano.



Eso es lo que en Venezuela llamamos coala!


http://www.sportservice2021.com/otros/BOLSO/coala02.jpg
http://www.sportservice2021.com/otros/BOLSO/bolso04.jpg

Saludos.


----------



## chucho

En Yucatán se le llama canguro... y ahí se pueden guardar plátanos jajajjajaja


----------



## SADACA

En Venezuela llamamos CAMBUR al que comemos como fruta y Plátano al que horneamos, guisamos o freimos


----------



## chucho

> Asímismo, en algunos estados sureños (particularmente Yucatán), es conocido como guineo. typistemilio.



Muy pocas personas le llaman así en Yucatán... se le dice haas en maya... pero si así se dice, me callo la boca...


----------



## typistemilio

chucho said:
			
		

> Muy pocas personas le llaman así en Yucatán... se le dice haas en maya... pero si así se dice, me callo la boca...



Oye, oye, ¡estamos haciendo una tormenta en un vaso de agua! Me disculpo, nunca ha sido mi intención rivalizar. Dejémoslo como plátano. Chucho tiene razón al indicar que se les conoce comúnmente en el estado como "platano", wa ja'as ich maaya t'aan (ja'as en lengua maya)... ¡Saludos afectuosos!

typist.


----------



## asm

Aqui deben usar el GUINEO, no?


			
				JESUS MARIA said:
			
		

> **Guinea Ecuatorial.*


----------



## JESUS MARIA

asm said:
			
		

> Aqui deben usar el GUINEO, no?


 
  Muy bien , no lo sé.
De todas las maneras, si hablan español, y también se aalimentan con plátanos/bananas, ellos mismos....
  No tenemos que olvidarnos de nadie de nuestra Comunidad, otra cosa es que no he visto a nadie de Guinea en este Foro.
  Gracias por el comentario.

  Saludos desde Guinea.


----------



## cuchuflete

Estimado Augusto,
Hace falta dirigir la atención a otro país con sus treinta milliones de habitantes de habla española...los EEUU.  Aquí se dice, según la región, banana, plátano, baby banana [son los guineos] y red banana [los chiquititos de color rojo moreno].  

un saludo,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Nadie ha mencionado al _plátano indio_.  Es similar al plátano macho solo que un poco menos largo, más "gordito" y más dulce.  También se utiliza para guisar.  Fritos saben....mmmm.

Será este el nombre correcto?


----------



## MetalMarianne

Parece que se olvidan que en Chile muy muy a veces aparecen por los supermercados los 'barraganetes' que son esos platanos grandes y verdes, de angulos aguzados, cascara gruesa y carne un poco aspera. Especiales para freir. 

Tambien se ven, pero muchisimo mas escasos, los platanos rojos pequeños - pero no me acuerdo que nombre les dan aqui. Esos son mucho mas frutales y sabrosos, a los niños les encantan.


----------



## Mita

MetalMarianne said:
			
		

> Parece que se olvidan que en Chile muy muy a veces aparecen por los supermercados los 'barraganetes' que son esos platanos grandes y verdes, de angulos aguzados, cascara gruesa y carne un poco aspera. Especiales para freir.
> 
> Tambien se ven, pero muchisimo mas escasos, los platanos rojos pequeños - pero no me acuerdo que nombre les dan aqui. Esos son mucho mas frutales y sabrosos, a los niños les encantan.


Nop, no me olvido... ¡nunca los he visto!  No sé si será de distraída o porque no voy mucho que digamos al supermercado (y no voy ni a la feria ni a la verdulería)... por lo menos no a la sección de frutas y verduras. 
O tal vez no los vendan ni en Quilpué ni en Viña (que es por donde me muevo frecuentemente), quién sabe...


----------



## MetalMarianne

Mita... Mita....   me vas a decir que te pierdes la seccion de frutas del Jumbo y del Lider? ??? ufff.... has perdido la mitad de tu vida!  

Aqui a Puerto Montt llegan, asi que alla por Viña deben estar igual.

Cariños!!!

(ah.... estuvo un poco out of topic..... no?  )


----------



## Augusto-Cesar

_ COPIAD A PARTIR DE AQUÍ
********************************************
¿Cómo decís vosotros en vuestros diferentes países y eso si usáis la diversas variedades de la "banana"?
__ ********************************************_
   Los nombres científicos del plátano y el banano son:
*musa paradisíaca*: (_plátano _para cocinar ''_plantain_'' en inglés)
*musa sapientum*: (_banano_) 
  Gracias a beatrizg por esta información muy útil.  
_********************************************_
*Argentina: *Sólo tenemos "_bananas_". Entiendo por "_banana_" a la fruta dulce, la que tiene el mismo nombre en inglés. "_Plátanos_" o sea "plantains" en inglés, no tenemos. Phryne. flightgoddess.
*  Bolivia:
Chile: *En Chile también se conocen las _bananas _(la fruta amarilla pequeña dulce)y los _plátanos_ (los grandes y alargados), pero a ambos se les conoce como _plátanos_. Mita.  
*  Colombia: *_Plátano _le decimos en Colombia a la fruta grande que se usa para cocinar. _Plátano verde o plátano maduro_. A lo que tu llamas tostón le decimos patacón. De ahí el famoso "patacón pisao", al cual se le ha dedicado una canción tropical. En cuanto a la fruta en sí, el nombre varía de región a región. En unos sitios se dice _banano_, en otros _maduro _y en otros, _guineo_. El caso es que nos entendemos. beatrizg. 
*
 Costa Rica: *_Banano_, al amarillo, que se come sin cocinar, solo, con otras frutas o con el cereal (en inglés banana). _Plátano_ _maduro _o _verde_. El _maduro _se fríe o se hornea con azúcar, canela, queso, natilla (nata) y mantequilla, delicioso!. El _verde_, en picadillo, en ceviche o en patacones (tostones). El _guineo_, o _cuadrada_, son otras variedades, que se comen cocinadas y usualmente verdes. hanna.
*  Cuba:
**Ecuador:*
*El Salvador:
España: *El nombre varía de una región a la otra. Al Norte: _Plátano_: fruta pequeña. _Banana_: fruta grande. O sea, que a la grande se le llama _banana_. Nombres inversos. JESUS MARIA.
*EE.UU.: *En inglés_Plantain _(al que se usa para cocinar), _Banana _(al que se usa como fruta)
*Guatemala:** 
Guinea Ecuatorial:
Honduras:
**Nicaragua: *se le llama _banano _(en masculino) al que se usa como fruta ya sea cuando está verde o amarilla, _plátano _al plátano verde,  ''_maduro_'' al plátano cuando está maduro, y _*guineo _al banano (o sea la fruta) cuando está verde aún. 
*México: *en general se le llama _plátano_, es muy raro que se le llame banano. Las variedades más comunes es el _plátano tabasco_ (el normal), el _plátano dominico_ (que es pequeño), y el _plátano macho_ (que se come frito o guisado con lentejas). murena. Asímismo, en algunos estados sureños (particularmente Yucatán), es conocido como _guineo_. typistemilio.
*Panamá:
Paraguay:
**Perú: *_Plátano de Seda_: el amarillo y mas común. _Plátano de la Isla_: uno anaranjado y mas dulce, se acostumbra a hacer una papilla y es uno de las primeros alimentos que comemos de niños. _Plátano Verde: _grande, y obvio es verde, que se fríe. _Plátano Manzano_: uno pequeño, del tamaño del dedo índice, también es dulce.  fsabroso.
*Puerto Rico:* _Guineos _a las bananas, y _plátanos _son los grandes.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=26011*
Rep. Dominicana:
Venezuela: *A los plátanos amarillos (los maduros) y a los verdes les decimos _Plátano_. Con los _plátanos verdes_ es que hacemos los tostones. Con los amarillos (o sea los _plátanos maduros_) hacemos "tajadas" (se rebanan y se fríen). A la fruta o sea a las ''bananas'' se le dice _cambures_. Gustavoang.
*Uruguay:*
                    **************************
_COPIAD HASTA AQUÍ

*A PROPÓSITO, TRATAD DE NO DESVIAROS DE LA FRUTA DE LA CUAL HABLAMOS: El Banano, Plátano, Guineo, Maduro o COMO SEA QUE LO LLAMÉIS. OS QUIERO. 

 OTRA COSA, AQUÍ ESTÁBAMOS TRATANDO SÓLO DE LO QUE SE CONOCE COMO PLÁTANO O BANANO, YA QUE HAY MUCHAS VARIEDADES Y SERÍA IMPOSIBLE MENCIONAR A TODAS. 

YA AÑADÍ LOS PAÍSES QUE FALTABAN, SÓLO QUEDAN ALGUNOS SIN DESCRIPCIONES. Y LOS QUE YA TIENEN DESCRIPCIONES NO LES AÑADIRÉ MÁS A MENOS QUE SEA TOTALMENTE DIFERENTE. Gracias.
*_


----------



## anothersmith

murena said:
			
		

> _********************************************_
> _¿Cómo decís vosotros en vuestros diferentes países y eso si usáis la diversas variedades de la "banana"?_
> 
> <borrado>
> 
> *México: *en general se le llama plátano, es muy raro que se le llame banano. Las variedades más comunes es el plátano tabasco (el normal), el plátano dominico (que es pequeño), y el plátano macho (que se come frito o guisado con lentejas)
> 
> <borrado>
> 
> **************************



Yo tengo una pregunta para los mexicanos.  Aquí en Los Angeles, en la mayoridad de supermercados, se venden solamente dos variedades de plátano:  "bananas" (los que se comen como frutas, sin cocerlos, cuando la piel se vuelve amarilla) y "plantains" (los que se frían cuando la piel se vuelve negra).  A veces solamenta se venden "bananas."

Hoy me fuí a un supermercado de comida mexicana ("Vallarta"), y habían muchas variedades de plátanos - al menos seis o siete variedades.  Cada variedad se llamaba "plátanos ______," pero ninguna se llamaba "tabascos" o "dominicos" o "machos."  No supe cual variedad es lo que llamamos "banana" in EE.UU.  Quise comprar "plaintains" para friar.  Compré "plátanos burros" porque me parecía que la piel es dura, como "plaintains" (aúnque sean mas cortos).

Mi pregunta:  ¿Si el mercado anuncia cada variedad (incluyendo "bananas") "plátanos _________," pero ninguna se llame "tabascos" o "dominicos" o "machos," cual está la que llamamos "bananas" en EE.UU.?  ¿Se puede friar todas las otras variedades cuando la piel se vuelve negra?


----------



## lepidoptera

_COPIAD A PARTIR DE AQUÍ_
_********************************************_
_¿Cómo decís vosotros en vuestros diferentes países y eso si usáis la diversas variedades de la "banana"?_

*Argentina: *Sólo tenemos "_bananas_". Entiendo por "_banana_" a la fruta dulce, la que tiene el mismo nombre en inglés. "_Plátanos_" o sea "plantains" en inglés, no tenemos. 
*Bolivia:*
*Chile: *Hasta donde yo se, a todos se les llama plátano. He oído también de plátanos verdes, pero si dices banana o guineo, te miran raro y te preguntan de donde eres 
*Colombia: *_Plátano _le decimos en Colombia a la fruta grande que se usa para cocinar. _Plátano verde o plátano maduro_. A lo que tu llamas tostón le decimos patacón. De ahí el famoso "patacón pisao", al cual se le ha dedicado una canción tropical. En cuanto a la fruta en sí, el nombre varía de región a región. En unos sitios se dice _banano_, en otros _maduro _y en otros, _guineo_. El caso es que nos entendemos. 

*Costa Rica: *_Banano_, al amarillo, que se come sin cocinar, solo, con otras frutas o con el cereal (en inglés banana). _Plátano_ _maduro _o _verde_. El _maduro _se fríe o se hornea con azúcar, canela, queso, natilla (nata) y mantequilla, delicioso!. El _verde_, en picadillo, en ceviche o en patacones (tostones). El _guineo_, o _cuadrada_, son otras variedades, que se comen cocinadas y usualmente verdes. 
*Cuba:*
*El Salvador*
*España: *El nombre varía de una región a la otra. Al Norte: _Plátano_: fruta pequeña. _Banana_: fruta grande. O sea, que a la grande se le llama _banana_. Nombres inversos. 
*Guatemala: *
*Honduras:*
*Nicaragua: *se le llama _banano _(en masculino) al que se usa como fruta ya sea cuando está verde o amarilla, _plátano _al plátano verde, ''_maduro_'' al plátano cuando está maduro, y _*guineo _al banano (o sea la fruta) cuando está verde aún. 

*México: *en general se le llama _plátano_, es muy raro que se le llame banano. Las variedades más comunes es el _plátano tabasco_ (el normal), el _plátano dominico_ (que es pequeño), y el _plátano macho_ (que se come frito o guisado con lentejas).  Asímismo, en algunos estados sureños (particularmente Yucatán), es conocido como _guineo_. 
*Panamá:*
*Perú: *_Plátano de Seda_: el amarillo y mas común. _Plátano de la Isla_: uno anaranjado y mas dulce, se acostumbra a hacer una papilla y es uno de las primeros alimentos que comemos de niños. _Plátano Verde: _grande, y obvio es verde, que se fríe. _Plátano Manzano_: uno pequeño, del tamaño del dedo índice, también es dulce. 
*Puerto Rico:*
*Rep. Dominicana: *Guineo se le llama a uno dulce y pequeño que se come crudo, Plátano es uno grande, duro y verde que se come frito. *Venezuela:* En Venezuela yo sólo he oído Plátano.

Hope I help


----------



## lepidoptera

MetalMarianne said:
			
		

> Parece que se olvidan que en Chile muy muy a veces aparecen por los supermercados los 'barraganetes' que son esos platanos grandes y verdes, de angulos aguzados, cascara gruesa y carne un poco aspera. Especiales para freir.
> 
> Tambien se ven, pero muchisimo mas escasos, los platanos rojos pequeños - pero no me acuerdo que nombre les dan aqui. Esos son mucho mas frutales y sabrosos, a los niños les encantan.


 
La verdad es que yo apoyo a Mita.
Vivo en Stgo, y sí voy al Lider y al Jumbo, y tampoco he notado jamás la existencia de 'barraganetes' 

Intentaré abrir más los ojos la proxima vez


----------



## Ury

EN GUATEMALA: Decimos plátano al fruto alargado y maduro que se fríe o se cocina con canela como postre.  Banano (en masculino) al fruto pequeño y amarillo que se come crudo y es dulce. Guineo, a uno de cascara roja y sabor dulce, un poco más grueso que el banano y su interior color rosáseo.  Majunche, al que se parece al plátano en su cáscara pero que es un poco más pequeño y de diferente sabor.  Banano manzanito, al más pequeño de los bananos, cómo de 10cms., cáscara amarilla y muy dulce. En Guatemala hay una gran variedad de 'bananos', y si vas a dar una receta no es lo mismo usar plátano que banano porque cambiaría totalmente el sabor, así que me parece importante hacer la diferencia. Saludos,


----------



## Mirlo

Augusto-Cesar said:


> _ COPIAD A PARTIR DE AQUÍ_
> _********************************************_
> _¿Cómo decís vosotros en vuestros diferentes países y eso si usáis la diversas variedades de la "banana"?_
> _********************************************_
> Los nombres científicos del plátano y el banano son:
> *musa paradisíaca*: (_plátano _para cocinar ''_plantain_'' en inglés)
> *musa sapientum*: (_banano_)
> Gracias a beatrizg por esta información muy útil.
> _********************************************_
> *Argentina: *Sólo tenemos "_bananas_". Entiendo por "_banana_" a la fruta dulce, la que tiene el mismo nombre en inglés. "_Plátanos_" o sea "plantains" en inglés, no tenemos. Phryne. flightgoddess.
> *Bolivia:*
> *Chile: *En Chile también se conocen las _bananas _(la fruta amarilla pequeña dulce)y los _plátanos_ (los grandes y alargados), pero a ambos se les conoce como _plátanos_. Mita.
> *Colombia: *_Plátano _le decimos en Colombia a la fruta grande que se usa para cocinar. _Plátano verde o plátano maduro_. A lo que tu llamas tostón le decimos patacón. De ahí el famoso "patacón pisao", al cual se le ha dedicado una canción tropical. En cuanto a la fruta en sí, el nombre varía de región a región. En unos sitios se dice _banano_, en otros _maduro _y en otros, _guineo_. El caso es que nos entendemos. beatrizg.
> 
> *Costa Rica: *_Banano_, al amarillo, que se come sin cocinar, solo, con otras frutas o con el cereal (en inglés banana). _Plátano_ _maduro _o _verde_. El _maduro _se fríe o se hornea con azúcar, canela, queso, natilla (nata) y mantequilla, delicioso!. El _verde_, en picadillo, en ceviche o en patacones (tostones). El _guineo_, o _cuadrada_, son otras variedades, que se comen cocinadas y usualmente verdes. hanna.
> *Cuba:*
> *Ecuador:*
> *El Salvador:*
> *España: *El nombre varía de una región a la otra. Al Norte: _Plátano_: fruta pequeña. _Banana_: fruta grande. O sea, que a la grande se le llama _banana_. Nombres inversos. JESUS MARIA.
> *EE.UU.: *En inglés_Plantain _(al que se usa para cocinar), _Banana _(al que se usa como fruta)
> *Guatemala:*
> *Guinea Ecuatorial:*
> *Honduras:*
> *Nicaragua: *se le llama _banano _(en masculino) al que se usa como fruta ya sea cuando está verde o amarilla, _plátano _al plátano verde, ''_maduro_'' al plátano cuando está maduro, y _*guineo _al banano (o sea la fruta) cuando está verde aún.
> *México: *en general se le llama _plátano_, es muy raro que se le llame banano. Las variedades más comunes es el _plátano tabasco_ (el normal), el _plátano dominico_ (que es pequeño), y el _plátano macho_ (que se come frito o guisado con lentejas). murena. Asímismo, en algunos estados sureños (particularmente Yucatán), es conocido como _guineo_. typistemilio.
> *Panamá:En Panamá decimos Banana=guineo, Plantains=Plátano*
> *El guineo se considera como una fruta y no lo cocinamos, el plátano lo cocinamos de diferentes formas depende si está maduro o verde. Muchos de los colegas han escrito recetas similares a las que usamos ( la más parecida es la de Costa Rica).Mirlo*
> *Paraguay:*
> *Perú: *_Plátano de Seda_: el amarillo y mas común. _Plátano de la Isla_: uno anaranjado y mas dulce, se acostumbra a hacer una papilla y es uno de las primeros alimentos que comemos de niños. _Plátano Verde: _grande, y obvio es verde, que se fríe. _Plátano Manzano_: uno pequeño, del tamaño del dedo índice, también es dulce. fsabroso.
> *Puerto Rico:* _Guineos _a las bananas, y _plátanos _son los grandes.
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=26011
> *Rep. Dominicana:*
> *Venezuela: *A los plátanos amarillos (los maduros) y a los verdes les decimos _Plátano_. Con los _plátanos verdes_ es que hacemos los tostones. Con los amarillos (o sea los _plátanos maduros_) hacemos "tajadas" (se rebanan y se fríen). A la fruta o sea a las ''bananas'' se le dice _cambures_. Gustavoang.
> *Uruguay:*
> **************************
> _COPIAD HASTA AQUÍ_
> 
> _*A PROPÓSITO, TRATAD DE NO DESVIAROS DE LA FRUTA DE LA CUAL HABLAMOS: El Banano, Plátano, Guineo, Maduro o COMO SEA QUE LO LLAMÉIS. OS QUIERO. *_
> 
> _*OTRA COSA, AQUÍ ESTÁBAMOS TRATANDO SÓLO DE LO QUE SE CONOCE COMO PLÁTANO O BANANO, YA QUE HAY MUCHAS VARIEDADES Y SERÍA IMPOSIBLE MENCIONAR A TODAS. *_
> 
> _*YA AÑADÍ LOS PAÍSES QUE FALTABAN, SÓLO QUEDAN ALGUNOS SIN DESCRIPCIONES. Y LOS QUE YA TIENEN DESCRIPCIONES NO LES AÑADIRÉ MÁS A MENOS QUE SEA TOTALMENTE DIFERENTE. Gracias.*_


----------



## Jobani

_**************************************************************_
*Rep. Dominicana:* 
platano verde (green plantain)
platano maduro (ripe/yellow plantain)
guineo verde (green banana)
guineo maduro (ripe/yellow banana)
guineito (baby banana)
*******************************************************


----------



## La tia Tata

En Argentina, como bien ya se ha explicado mas arriba, solo tenemos bananas (generalmente importadas de Ecuador, marca DOYLE)
Aquí (al menos, en Buenos Aires) plátano se le llama a un árbol que tiene hojas redondas, plateadas (de ahi lo de *plata*no), pero no da frutas, solo da sombra.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

anothersmith said:


> Yo tengo una pregunta para los mexicanos. Aquí en Los Angeles, en la mayoridad de supermercados, se venden solamente dos variedades de plátano: "bananas" (los que se comen como frutas, sin cocerlos, cuando la piel se vuelve amarilla) y "plantains" (los que se frían cuando la piel se vuelve negra). A veces solamenta se venden "bananas."
> 
> Hoy me fuí a un supermercado de comida mexicana ("Vallarta"), y habían muchas variedades de plátanos - al menos seis o siete variedades. Cada variedad se llamaba "plátanos ______," pero ninguna se llamaba "tabascos" o "dominicos" o "machos." No supe cual variedad es lo que llamamos "banana" in EE.UU. Quise comprar "plaintains" para friar. Compré "plátanos burros" porque me parecía que la piel es dura, como "plaintains" (aúnque sean mas cortos).
> 
> Mi pregunta: ¿Si el mercado anuncia cada variedad (incluyendo "bananas") "plátanos _________," pero ninguna se llame "tabascos" o "dominicos" o "machos," cual está la que llamamos "bananas" en EE.UU.? ¿Se puede friar todas las otras variedades cuando la piel se vuelve negra?


 
Anothersmith creo que nadie te respondió.  En México se le llama plátanos a todos de estos que describes, sin embargo, se le agrega un nombre  para diferenciar la variedad.  Los que normalmente comemos, "bananas" en inglés-tabasco en español, los producen, México, Colombia etc.  Los más gruesos, "plaintains", hasta donde se, hay dos variedades, uno más largo que en México se le conoce como "plátano macho" y uno más gordito y menos largo que le conocemos en el norte del país como "plátano indio"; éstos son de cascara gruesa y están listos para comerse fritos cuando ya estan "prietitos" de la cáscara.   Luego estan los pequeñitos conocidos como "plátanos dominicos, manzanos etc".  Espero te sirva.


----------



## onomatopeya

gdiaz said:


> En Chile, como dice Mita, llamamos plátanos a todo tipo de bananas, que importamos principalmente desde Ecuador. Por cierto, gran Augusto, este país no ha sido mencionado por tí.
> Banano es para nosotros un bolso que se ajusta a la cintura y que tiene forma de plátano.




Totalmente de acuerdo con gdiaz y mita.

Para mi siempre el  plátano habia sido uno solo.
No tenia idea que existian de tantos tipos!!!!
Ahora si que no se entonces qué tipo de plátanos comemos en Chile... 

Tampoco sabia que existian tantos nombres para esa fruta.
Y peor aun.... Que en los supermercados vendian otro tipos de plátanos!!!!! 
No los he visto.... pasare con mayor detención por la sección verduras para la próxima vez.

uf! las cosas que se aprenden en este foro!


en todo caso si alguien por acá pide una banana, todos (creo) van a entender que quiere un plátano


----------



## Moritzchen

Ufa! Nadie menciona que se llaman "bananas" en el Uruguay.


----------



## Mafe Dongo

beatrizg said:


> Tus deseos son órdenes. Aunque es difícil tocar temas culinarios tropicales en el destierro.


Reafirmo lo dicho.
En la costa norte de colombia decimos guineo a la fruta. No esta demas decir que tenemos una gran variedad de ellos, a mi en lo particular me encanta el guineo manzano. Es uno pequenito y super dulce mmm.


----------



## Moritzchen

Mafe, acá en las tiendas mexicanas también hay plátanos manzanita, son pequeños y casi redondos. Lo que me llama la atención es que sí, tienen un sabor parecido a la manzana con la textura de la banana.


----------



## pejeman

La tia Tata said:


> En Argentina, como bien ya se ha explicado mas arriba, solo tenemos bananas (generalmente importadas de Ecuador, marca DOYLE)
> Aquí (al menos, en Buenos Aires) plátano se le llama a un árbol que tiene hojas redondas, plateadas (de ahi lo de *plata*no), pero no da frutas, solo da sombra.


 
Hola:

Pero plátano no viene de plata sino del latín y del griego:

*plátano**.*(Del lat. _platănus,_ y este del gr. πλάτανος). 
Tal vez sea por sus anchas hojas, como se adivina de la etimología de "platelminto"

(Del gr. πλατύς, ancho, y ἕλμινς, -ινθος, gusano).

Ahora que en México a los plátanos les decimos "abogados", porque no hay ninguno derecho. 

Saludos


----------



## Mafe Dongo

Moritzchen said:


> Mafe, acá en las tiendas mexicanas también hay plátanos manzanita, son pequeños y casi redondos. Lo que me llama la atención es que sí, tienen un sabor parecido a la manzana con la textura de la banana.


Si, en colombia son muy comunes.


----------



## nelliot53

*Puerto Rico:*

*Guineo* (banana)- los tenemos niños, gigantes, enanos, morados, manzanos, mafafos y otras variedades desarrolladas por nuestras Estaciones Experimentales Agrícolas que producen hasta dos racimos al mismo tiempo.  Los comemos verdes (hervidos o en escabeche) y, por supuesto, maduros.  Personalmente los he comido hasta fritos (maduros) y en tostones o mofongo (verdes).

*Plátano* (plantain)- tenemos el plátano regular (es mucho más grande y grueso que el guineo, aunque con menos frutos por racimo) y el plátano cuerno de alce (cada fruto puede medir hasta 18 pulgadas  de largo- desarrollado por las Estaciones antes mencionadas); los consumimos hervidos (verdes), fritos (amarillos), en arañitas (verdes), en sopa (verdes), en tostones sólos o rellenos de camarones, langosta, etc., en pasteles, alcapurrias (verdes) y en el sabroso mofongo (verdes/majados).

!Mi pueblo natal es Corozal- mejor conocido como la Ciudad Platanera!


----------



## freddym

Hola, para ampliar un poco sobre Venezuela.

Quiero agregar que también en Venezuela tenemos otras variedades, yo he escuchado los siguientes:

Plátano
Cambur
Cambur manzano (Cambur pequeño)
Cambur titi (cambur muy pequeño)
Topocho (plátano pequeño)

Saludos,
Freddy


----------



## Rogercito

La tia Tata said:


> La Argentina es grande, Mate Amargo, no tengo la "suerte" de vivir en Capital ,  ni de ir a esos grandes supermercados..... disculpame la ignorancia...snif snif. Soy pobre, en Ezeiza solo tenemos un mercadito de chinos.....Me "doyle" el bolsillo...



Argentina es bastaaante más grande que la provincia de Buenos Aires... las bananas ecuatorianas son bien grandes y amarillas, pero... ¿nunca probaron las salteñas? Son más chiquitas y bien dulces. Y no doy lugar a malinterpretaciones, je.


----------



## Mate

Rogercito said:


> Argentina es bastaaante más grande que la provincia de Buenos Aires... las bananas ecuatorianas son bien grandes y amarillas, pero... ¿nunca probaron las salteñas? Son más chiquitas y bien dulces. Y no doy lugar a malinterpretaciones, je.


Tengo que admitir que no, no las he probado porque usualmente no llegan a la cuenca del Plata. Desafortunadamente las mega-corporaciones como la Dole disponen de una penetración en el mercado que supera en mucho a la de los productores salteños no obstante las cualidades y tamaños de sus respectivas bananas.

Saludos - Mate


----------



## Taijate

Rep. Dominicana
Banana= guineo
y al platano grande que se come verde  = platano
unos gordos y pequeños se le llaman =rulos


----------



## Fantasmagórico

En Uruguay, es también como dijo La Tía Tata:



La tia Tata said:


> En Argentina, como bien ya se ha explicado mas arriba, solo tenemos bananas (generalmente importadas de Ecuador, marca DOYLE)
> Aquí (al menos, en Buenos Aires) plátano se le llama a un árbol que tiene hojas redondas, plateadas (de ahi lo de *plata*no), pero no da frutas, solo da sombra.



 Agregaría que acá los plátanos, además de dar sombra, dan alergia e irritación ocular en primavera.


----------



## MetalMarianne

La Tia Tata:

Creo que el árbol al cual te refieres se llama "Acer pseudoplatanus", es un tipo de arce y también en Chile es causante de molestias alergias en primavera. 

Dice wikipedia que "El nombre especifico _pseudoplatanus_, hace referencia al parecido de sus hojas con el plátano de paseo." Aunque ahí me pillan, porque no sé qué será un "plátano de paseo".....


----------



## jarmas

En Repùblica Dominicana, sabemos hacer varias diferencias con respecto a estas frutas, tal que a nadie se se le ocurrirìa llamarle plàtano a un guineo, a un rulo, a un mampurrio o a un pino de oro. El platano no puede ser ingerido sin cocer, aùn bien maduro, su digestiòn serà muy pesada (bueno, si el hambre aprieta y no aparece nada màs.....en realidad, no mata). Le sigue en pesadez para la digestiòn, el rulo, èste que se caracteriza por presentar tres esquinas muy sobresalientes. En el orden le sigue el mampurrio, de los cuales suelen aparecer unas dos variedades bien definidas por el color de sus cáscaras, unos verdes otros morados. Los pinitos de oro, que son tan pequeños como de una quinta parte del peso de un plàtano sureño, son bien tolerados, si estàn bien maduros. Finalmente, el guineo, (aquì nadie lo llama banano), que, cuando està verde, tambièn es llamado yacomelo, es, bien maduro, hasta que luzca saturado de las pintas de los hongos que entonces afectan su càscara, biene a ser como una fruta postre, mientras que El Supremo Plátano, es parte muy distinguida de la dieta diaria del dominicano de cualquier extracto social, verde y hervido, asì como verde, cortado en trozos medianos, aplastado y frito, o menos usado, pero màs sabroso, asado, majado y engrasado o mezclado con carne frita (mofongo), y, finalmente, el sobebio y soberano mangù, del que nadie, en su buen juicio, se atreverìa a desdecir.


----------



## enlondres

Usan "guineo" o "banana" en Rep. Dom para la chiquita que se come crudo.


----------



## Rayines

enlondres said:


> Usan "guineo" o "banana" en Rep. Dom para la chiquita que se come crud*a*.


----------



## enlondres

Rayines said:


>


 
Gracias!


----------



## Ana GGS

_********************************************
¿Cómo decís vosotros en vuestros diferentes países y eso si usáis la diversas variedades de la "banana"?

_*Argentina:
Bolivia:
Colombia:
Costa Rica:
Cuba:
El Salvador
Honduras:
Guatemala:
*
*Nicaragua: *se le llama banano (en masculino) al que se usa como fruta ya sea cuando está verde o amarilla, _plátano _al plátano verde, ''_maduro_'' al plátano cuando está maduro, y _*guineo _a la banana (o sea la fruta) cuando está verde aún. *También se llama guineo cuadrado uno de cáscara verde que es cuadrado y de color grisáceo y sabor más suave. El manzanito es el banano que es chiquito y más dulcete que el banano común

México:
Pánama:
Rep. Dominicana:
Venezuela:*
**************************


----------



## asm

Ana GGS said:


> _********************************************
> ¿Cómo decís vosotros en vuestros diferentes países y eso si usáis la diversas variedades de la "banana"?
> 
> _*
> México: En México le llamamos plátano al plátano (perdón por el mal chiste)
> 
> Plátano al que se consume como fruta (se come directamente, es dulce y cuando es maduro es amarillo). Plátano macho al que es más grande y que por lo general se fríe, se consume mucho en platillos como el arroz blanco (en EUA le llaman plantain).
> La única variedad común además de éstas son los plátanos dominicos, unos muy pequeños, dulces también.
> Esto es lo que conocemos en las grandes ciudades, seguramente en lugares donde se dan los plátanos habrá más variedades que no son conocidas en el resto del país.
> ***************************


----------



## koushi1273

Lo usual en Colombia, en diferentes regiones es que se le llame banano al que puedes comerlo crudo, ese al que le quitas la cascara y te lo comes como cualquier otra fruta, claro está que cuando está verde, su cascara es dura y debes quitarla con cuchillo y no lo puedes comer crudo, debes cocinarlo, o esperar a que madure, a diferencia de las frutas normales. El plátano por otro lado, es mas grande por lo general y tanto verde como maduro, lo usual es comerlo cocinado (aunque puede comerse maduro y lo digo por experiencia, siempre se hace frito o cocinado, ya es tradición) no lo puedes pelar fácilmente como al banano. siendo así, en Colombia hay Plátano y Banano. El banano es llamado de diferentes formas. en la costa norte es llamado Guineo, verde o maduro. en el sur y centro de Colombia es llamado Banano Verde o Colicero, y Banano Maduro, o Simplemente Maduro. El platano, siempre es platano, con el que se hacen los Patacones y la tajadas (o maduritos fritos como les dices) se le llama igual en toda colombia.


----------



## Freddy007

_********************************************
Saludos amigos del foro. Notando que no hubo entradas sobre este tema en el renglón de Bolivia, intentaré resumir lo que recuerdo al respecto de la pregunta: _
_¿Cómo decís vosotros en vuestros diferentes países y eso si usáis la diversas variedades de la "banana"?
 ********************************************_
Los nombres científicos del plátano y el banano son:
*musa paradisíaca*: (_plátano _para cocinar ''_plantain_'' en inglés)
*musa sapientum*: (_banano_) 
 Gracias a beatrizg por esta información muy útil.  
_********************************************_
*Argentina: *Sólo tenemos "_bananas_". Entiendo por "_banana_" a la fruta dulce, la que tiene el mismo nombre en inglés. "_Plátanos_" o sea "plantains" en inglés, no tenemos. Phryne. flightgoddess.
* Bolivia: En el Occidente y Centro de Bolivia se llama en general "plátano" a la fruta de cáscara amarilla, de tamaño intermedio, y se la come en general cruda (aunque en Cochabamba suelen freirla también); en el Oriente boliviano  se la conoce como "oloroso", por su agradable aroma, también como "gualele" o simplemente "guineo". Luego está el "plátano de freir", de mayor tamaño que el anterior, de cáscara verde o verde-amarillenta, angulada, que se come frito o cocido. Finalmente a la especie más chica de todas, menos curvada y de consistencia aterciopelada, se la conce en el Occidente como "guineo" , mientras que en el oriente a esta variedad se la conoce simplemente como "plátano".
Chile: *En Chile también se conocen las _bananas _(la fruta amarilla pequeña dulce)y los _plátanos_ (los grandes y alargados), pero a ambos se les conoce como _plátanos_. Mita. 
* Colombia: *_Plátano _le decimos en Colombia a la fruta grande que se usa para cocinar. _Plátano verde o plátano maduro_. A lo que tu llamas tostón le decimos patacón. De ahí el famoso "patacón pisao", al cual se le ha dedicado una canción tropical. En cuanto a la fruta en sí, el nombre varía de región a región. En unos sitios se dice _banano_, en otros _maduro _y en otros, _guineo_. El caso es que nos entendemos. beatrizg. 
*
Costa Rica: *_Banano_, al amarillo, que se come sin cocinar, solo, con otras frutas o con el cereal (en inglés banana). _Plátano_ _maduro _o _verde_. El _maduro _se fríe o se hornea con azúcar, canela, queso, natilla (nata) y mantequilla, delicioso!. El _verde_, en picadillo, en ceviche o en patacones (tostones). El _guineo_, o _cuadrada_, son otras variedades, que se comen cocinadas y usualmente verdes. hanna.
* Cuba:
Ecuador:*
*El Salvador:
España: *El nombre varía de una región a la otra. Al Norte: _Plátano_: fruta pequeña. _Banana_: fruta grande. O sea, que a la grande se le llama _banana_. Nombres inversos. JESUS MARIA.
*EE.UU.: *En inglés_Plantain _(al que se usa para cocinar), _Banana _(al que se usa como fruta)
*Guatemala: 
Guinea Ecuatorial:
Honduras:
Nicaragua: *se le llama _banano _(en masculino) al que se usa como fruta ya sea cuando está verde o amarilla, _plátano _al plátano verde, ''_maduro_'' al plátano cuando está maduro, y _*guineo _al banano (o sea la fruta) cuando está verde aún. 
*México: *en general se le llama _plátano_, es muy raro que se le llame banano. Las variedades más comunes es el _plátano tabasco_ (el normal), el _plátano dominico_ (que es pequeño), y el _plátano macho_ (que se come frito o guisado con lentejas). murena. Asímismo, en algunos estados sureños (particularmente Yucatán), es conocido como _guineo_. typistemilio.
*Panamá:
Paraguay:
Perú: *_Plátano de Seda_: el amarillo y mas común. _Plátano de la Isla_: uno anaranjado y mas dulce, se acostumbra a hacer una papilla y es uno de las primeros alimentos que comemos de niños. _Plátano Verde: _grande, y obvio es verde, que se fríe. _Plátano Manzano_: uno pequeño, del tamaño del dedo índice, también es dulce. fsabroso.
*Puerto Rico:* _Guineos _a las bananas, y _plátanos _son los grandes.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=26011*
Rep. Dominicana:
Venezuela: *A los plátanos amarillos (los maduros) y a los verdes les decimos _Plátano_. Con los _plátanos verdes_ es que hacemos los tostones. Con los amarillos (o sea los _plátanos maduros_) hacemos "tajadas" (se rebanan y se fríen). A la fruta o sea a las ''bananas'' se le dice _cambures_. Gustavoang.
*Uruguay:*
**************************


----------



## HAmador

Los nombres científicos del plátano y el banano son:
*musa paradisíaca*: (_plátano _para cocinar ''_plantain_'' en inglés)
*musa sapientum*: (_banano_) 
Gracias a beatrizg por esta información muy útil. 
_********************************************_
*Argentina: *Sólo tenemos "_bananas_". Entiendo por "_banana_" a la fruta dulce, la que tiene el mismo nombre en inglés. "_Plátanos_" o sea "plantains" en inglés, no tenemos. Phryne. flightgoddess.
*Bolivia: En el Occidente y Centro de Bolivia se llama en general "plátano" a la fruta de cáscara amarilla, de tamaño intermedio, y se la come en general cruda (aunque en Cochabamba suelen freirla también); en el Oriente boliviano se la conoce como "oloroso", por su agradable aroma, también como "gualele" o simplemente "guineo". Luego está el "plátano de freir", de mayor tamaño que el anterior, de cáscara verde o verde-amarillenta, angulada, que se come frito o cocido. Finalmente a la especie más chica de todas, menos curvada y de consistencia aterciopelada, se la conce en el Occidente como "guineo" , mientras que en el oriente a esta variedad se la conoce simplemente como "plátano".
Chile: *En Chile también se conocen las _bananas _(la fruta amarilla pequeña dulce)y los _plátanos_ (los grandes y alargados), pero a ambos se les conoce como _plátanos_. Mita. 
*Colombia: *_Plátano _le decimos en Colombia a la fruta grande que se usa para cocinar. _Plátano verde o plátano maduro_. A lo que tu llamas tostón le decimos patacón. De ahí el famoso "patacón pisao", al cual se le ha dedicado una canción tropical. En cuanto a la fruta en sí, el nombre varía de región a región. En unos sitios se dice _banano_, en otros _maduro _y en otros, _guineo_. El caso es que nos entendemos. beatrizg. 
*
Costa Rica: *_Banano_, al amarillo, que se come sin cocinar, solo, con otras frutas o con el cereal (en inglés banana). _Plátano_ _maduro _o _verde_. El _maduro _se fríe o se hornea con azúcar, canela, queso, natilla (nata) y mantequilla, delicioso!. El _verde_, en picadillo, en ceviche o en patacones (tostones). El _guineo_, o _cuadrada_, son otras variedades, que se comen cocinadas y usualmente verdes. hanna.
*Cuba:
Ecuador:*
*El Salvador:
España: *El nombre varía de una región a la otra. Al Norte: _Plátano_: fruta pequeña. _Banana_: fruta grande. O sea, que a la grande se le llama _banana_. Nombres inversos. JESUS MARIA.
*EE.UU.: *En inglés_Plantain _(al que se usa para cocinar), _Banana _(al que se usa como fruta)
*Guatemala: 
Guinea Ecuatorial:
Honduras: *se le llama banano a la fruta, (y es conocido con los nombres de GUINEO y MINIMO dependiendo de la región donde se encuentre) ya sean verdes o maduros. El platno verde y platano maduro a las variedades que sirven para acompanar las comidas, que pueden ser fritos, hervidos en agua, etc. Tambien hay variedades como los datiles (bananos pequeñitos y muy dulces), morocas, entre otras.
Sin alguien pide una BANANA (en femenino) se le puede preguntar si lo que quiere es una bebida gaseosa sabor banano que es muy tipica de Honduras, la Banana Tropical
*Nicaragua: *se le llama _banano _(en masculino) al que se usa como fruta ya sea cuando está verde o amarilla, _plátano _al plátano verde, ''_maduro_'' al plátano cuando está maduro, y _*guineo _al banano (o sea la fruta) cuando está verde aún. 
*México: *en general se le llama _plátano_, es muy raro que se le llame banano. Las variedades más comunes es el _plátano tabasco_ (el normal), el _plátano dominico_ (que es pequeño), y el _plátano macho_ (que se come frito o guisado con lentejas). murena. Asímismo, en algunos estados sureños (particularmente Yucatán), es conocido como _guineo_. typistemilio.
*Panamá:
Paraguay:
Perú: *_Plátano de Seda_: el amarillo y mas común. _Plátano de la Isla_: uno anaranjado y mas dulce, se acostumbra a hacer una papilla y es uno de las primeros alimentos que comemos de niños. _Plátano Verde: _grande, y obvio es verde, que se fríe. _Plátano Manzano_: uno pequeño, del tamaño del dedo índice, también es dulce. fsabroso.
*Puerto Rico:* _Guineos _a las bananas, y _plátanos _son los grandes.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=26011*
Rep. Dominicana:
Venezuela: *A los plátanos amarillos (los maduros) y a los verdes les decimos _Plátano_. Con los _plátanos verdes_ es que hacemos los tostones. Con los amarillos (o sea los _plátanos maduros_) hacemos "tajadas" (se rebanan y se fríen). A la fruta o sea a las ''bananas'' se le dice _cambures_. Gustavoang.
*Uruguay:*


----------



## Bevj

Este hilo se abrió en 2005 en un formato que hoy en día no se permite, pidiendo que se duplique un post para añadir un comentario en una lista.
Por lo tanto queda cerrado.
Gracias

*Hilo cerrado*


----------

